# Антелистез L5. Нужна ли операция?



## Александра1981 (27 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте! Прошу откликнуться врачей и подсказать мне дальнейшую тактику действий. В возрасте 16 лет у меня на улице произошел прострел в спине, и домой я уже добиралась на четвереньках, благо была недалеко от дома) Месяц лежания, мама поднимала меня на руках, чтобы подержать над ведром(извините за такие подробности). Лечили меня разными мазями для спины. Эффекта естественно никакого не было. Спустя месяц мне назначили, как сейчас помню, уколы реоперина. И, о чудо, я смогла встать. Через неделю попыталась пойти в школу, но дошла только до угла дома, онемели ноги, и началась боль в них. Вернулась обратно. Через какое-то то время смогла посещать школу, но сидеть не могла еще около полугода.Диагноз на тот момент был: люмбаго, мрт тогда не делали. Жила я себе спокойно после этого 18 лет и не вспоминали о спине.Но год назад началось онемение по задней поверхности ног при определенном наклоне головы. И пошла я на мрт. Диагноз: Антелистез L5 0,7мм, дорсальная грыжа L5S1 0,6мм, вторичный стеноз позвоночного канала, переднезадний размер позвоночного канала 0.7мм. Ноги понемели месяц и прошли. Сходила на прием к нейрохирургу. Направил на функциональные пробы, которые показали антелистез L5 11мм, без патологической подвижности. Врач сказал, что надо делать операцию, но вопрос не экстренный, и когда я решусь, через год-пять, приду и прооперируюсь. Но вот в декабре решила я походить на аквааэробику. Говорят же:"не буди лихо, пока оно тихо." Сходила несколько раз-начала побаливать поясница. А потом в новогодние праздники заболела гриппом. И вот во время гриппа начала адски болеть поясница. Врач назначил мовалис и мидокалм. Спина прошла, но заболела нога. Не могу сидеть, тянущая боль в ягодице, по задней поверхности бедра до стопы, боль в стопе, постоянное ползанье мурашек в разных местах ноги, не могу стоять, нога немеет и болит. Уже две недели колю уколы: мексидол внутревенно, кетанов, нейромедин. Затем невролог заменила мексидол на эуфиллин, назначила мильгамму и аэртал. От нпвс уже болит желудок, не могу их пить, несмотря на омез. Лучше мне не становится. Сделала снова мрт: без динамики по сравнению с прошлым годом. Вчера сделали мне блокаду дипроспаном и ничего не поменялось. Скажите, мне пожалуйста, есть ли шанс избежать операции, пройдет ли мое теперешнее состояние или уже стоит бежать к нейрохирургу, а может еще консервативно чем-нибудь полечится? Руки опустились, началась паника....
Еще я хожу на магнит. Прилагаю снимки годичной давности и вчерашние, а также заключение мрт. Заранее безмерно благодарна.


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2017)

@Александра1981, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - *http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/*


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Янв 2017)

Есть ли шанс, что у меня пройдет острый период, и все опять заглохет на 20 лет? Так хочется в это верить)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2017)

Шанс есть.
Только как его претворить в жизнь.

Если за три месяца не будет улучшения, то можно и прооперироваться.
Слабость в ноге есть?


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Янв 2017)

О, здравствуйте, Доктор Ступин! Спасибо, что откликнулись! Нет, слабости в ноге нет.А оперироваться очень и очень страшно. Может, порекомендуете мне что-нибудь для улучшения состояния? Пугает, что уже месяц прошел, а динамики положительной нет.

И еще, скажите, пожалуйста, это грыжа, пережимая корешки, дает мне такие ощущения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2017)

Там и грыжа и листез.
Тут все индивидуально.
 Корсет, блокады, Лфк.
Понять какая часть боли от позвоночника, а какая от мышц и связок. Если позвоночник первичен, то скорее операция.


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Там и грыжа и листез.
> Тут все индивидуально.
> Корсет, блокады, Лфк.
> Понять какая часть боли от позвоночника, а какая от мышц и связок. Если позвоночник первичен, то скорее операция.


спасибо! А если первая блокада никак не помогла, стоит ли вторую делать? И как понять, какая боль от мышц и связок? К какому специалисту обратиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2017)

Ортопед. Мануальный терапевт. Вертебролог.
А какую блокаду делали? Фасеточную?


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин, да, фасеточную, а надо другую?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

Другие в стационаре.

А игла длинная была?


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Янв 2017)

А я не видела))) я у знакомого ортопеда в  стационаре делала. Рядом с позвоночником с двух сторон. Дипроспан и новокаин. Было чувство распирания во время укола. Это фасеточная? Я от страха даже и не спросила, как называется, и не посмотрела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

Все правильно.
Можно три раза.


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Янв 2017)

Спасибо огромное Вам, Доктор Ступин. То есть получается, что возможно следующая блокада мне поможет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

Должно.
Корсет носите?


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Янв 2017)

Да, ношу, но ортопед сказал, что не тот( что он слишком узкий у меня, должен быть шире и заканчиваться ниже, и ребра совсем не жесткие. Надо другой идти покупать.Я читала Вашу статью про корсеты, спасибо, очень познавательно. А мне жесткий надо или полужесткий?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

Полужесткий, но Вам должно хватать 20 см.
Только одевать надо пониже сзади (больное место посередине корсета) и если животик, то под животик.
Главное не на талию, а ниже, на переход с поясницы на крестец.


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Янв 2017)

А он у меня почему-то через некоторое время уезжает на талию.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (28 Янв 2017)

Нужна операция. С течением времени будет становиться хуже. Оперировать будет сложнее. Риски выше.


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Янв 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Нужна операция. С течением времени будет становиться хуже. Оперировать будет сложнее. Риски выше.


Спасибо большое за ответ! Не могли бы Вы мне подсказать, где лучше оперироваться? Я из Нижнего Тагила, у нас недавно открылся Уральский клинический лечебно-реабилитационный центр, но ходят слухи, что он уже закрывается. Может, порекомендуете какую-нибудь больницу или врача в Екатеринбурге?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (28 Янв 2017)

Тюмень. http://fcn-tmn.ru/


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Янв 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Тюмень. http://fcn-tmn.ru/


Доктор, спасибо Вам огромное!
Доктор, скажите, пожалуйста, возможна ли в моем случае миниинвазивная транспедикулярная фиксация? И хотелось бы услышать Ваше профессиональное мнение, есть ли у нее преимущество перед передней и задней транспедикулярной фиксацией?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (29 Янв 2017)

Возможна. Преимущество в том, что она малоинвазивная, меньше травма и пр... Если делать комбинированный спондилодез (спереди и сзади) больше вероятность, что удастся восстановить ось позвоночника и вправить листез. Но такой метод более травматичный. Выбор зависит от предпочтений хирурга.


----------



## Александра1981 (29 Янв 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Возможна. Преимущество в том, что она малоинвазивная, меньше травма и пр... Если делать комбинированный спондилодез (спереди и сзади) больше вероятность, что удастся восстановить ось позвоночника и вправить листез. Но такой метод более травматичный. Выбор зависит от предпочтений хирурга.


Огромное Вам спасибо, Доктор!


----------



## doclega (31 Янв 2017)

Нужно решить для начала какой это листез. Есть ли спондилолиз. По данным исследованиям непонятно(нужно сделать МСКТ). Грыжа и листез на мой взгляд небольшие.Можно и консервативно полечить.


----------



## Александра1981 (31 Янв 2017)

doclega написал(а):


> Нужно решить для начала какой это листез. Есть ли спондилолиз. По данным исследованиям непонятно(нужно сделать МСКТ). Грыжа и листез на мой взгляд небольшие.Можно и консервативно полечить.


Спасибо Вам, Доктор!


----------



## abelar (31 Янв 2017)

Уважаемая Александра! Я просто попытался проанализировать историю вашего заболевания в вашем изложении...
1.Все обострения "люмбаго" происходили без явных травматических воздействий. "На ровном месте".
Общим являлось только то, что был фактор переохлаждения и (или)недавно перенесенного простудного заболевания. Обострение длилось фиксированный срок. Менингиальные симптомы тоже,скорее всего были.Единственный препарат, который вам помог однозначно - реопирин. (первое дело при вирусном ганглионите да и при менингите) Поправьте если не так.
2. Дипроспан (ну и вся остальная муть) не помог даже при локальной инъекции. А это настораживает.
3. Листез подразумевает локальную деформацию передней продольной связки - соединительнотканной структуры с фантастической прочностью. Для этого нужна либо серьезная ( в смысле незабываемая)травма, либо боль и листез не связаны напрямую. Попытайте подробнее изложить что-то о связи обострения болей и возможной травмой.
Дело в том, что если травма была, то я первый кто "за" операцию с фиксацией. Если нет, то вы рискуете избавится от спондилолистеза, а в остальном остаться при своих. И, тот х-фактор, который смесил L5й. с легкостью сместит и L4й. А там все серьезней.
Ваш листез не критический. Как его лечить консервативно? Есть несколько методов,которые работают, но я совершенно не понимаю как. В любом случае - корсетирование. Физ нагрузки ограничить. ЛФК очень осторожно и только под квалифицированным присмотром. И поподробней о сопутствующих заболеваниях и (или) патологиях. Что-то вы недоговариваете. А цена вопроса велика.


----------



## Александра1981 (31 Янв 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> Уважаемая Александра! Япросто попытался проанализировать историю вашего заболевания в вашем изложении...
> 1.Все обострения "люмбаго" происходили без явных травматических воздействий. "На ровном месте".
> Общим являлось только то, что был фактор переохлаждения и (или)недавно перенесенного простудного заболевания. Обострение длилось фиксированный срок. Менингиальные симптомы тоже,скорее всего были.Единственный препарат, который вам помог однозначно - реопирин. (первое дело при вирусном ганглионите да и при менингите) Поправьте если не так.
> 2. Дипроспан (ну и вся остальная муть) не помог даже при локальной инъекции. А это настораживает.
> ...


Спасибо Вам огромное, Доктор, за внимание к моей проблеме. Травм каких-то серьезных или несерьезных я не помню. Из заболеваний-пиелонефрит и частые ангины. Ничем серьезным не болела. Такое воспаление у меня второе в жизни, первый раз помню, что очень мерзла, так как были сильные морозы, а мне приходилось ходить на курсы. Сейчас- сначала аквааэробика, спина начала поднывать, а затем грипп с высокой температурой. Нога сейчас беспокоит та же самая. Вы считаете, что обострение может носить вирусный характер? В таком случае, как мне лечиться, и когда же это все закончится? Каждый день просыпаюсь в надежде и...ничего. Нервная система уже расшаталась. Спасибо. Да, вспомнила, каждый раз, когда какое-нибудь вирусное заболевание очень болит поясница, но температура проходит, и спина проходит.


----------



## abelar (31 Янв 2017)

Да. Именно так я и считаю. Но, я  бы сказал осторожнее - инфекционный характер. Подробности бессмысленны, потому что диагностика по и-нету это безобразие. Моя цель - намекнуть, что ваши симптомы во время обострения не связаны на прямую с вашим спондиллолистезом. Листез отдельно - боль отдельно. 
Еще по секрету. Спондиллолистез, даже в более грубых проявлениях не болит. Или болит не так,не там и не этих случаях. 
Что конкретно? Не знаю. Потому что вся диагностика крутилась вокруг листеза, а не клиники. 
Что пока делать, когда не знаем что делать? 
1. Вам нельзя всего того, что нельзя делать при вирусной инфекции. Парить,тереть, мазать, массировать, физиотерапить,иголки,пиявки...
2. Забыть про листез и никому не рассказывать. Обследоваться у инфекциониста,иммунолога,ревматолога, невролога (любого другого). Ваши анализы - кровь, ПЦР, ИФА.
Забудете про листез + корсет , он сам пройдет. Будете дальше двигать L5-S1 попадете к нерохирургу. Он вам привинтит шурупами позвонок и вы пойдете лечиться дальше от того же. Но, с шурупами!


----------



## Александра1981 (31 Янв 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> Да. Именно так я и считаю. Но, я  бы сказал осторожнее - инфекционный характер. Подробности бессмысленны, потому что диагностика по и-нету это безобразие. Моя цель - намекнуть, что ваши симптомы во время обострения не связаны на прямую с вашим спондиллолистезом. Листез отдельно - боль отдельно.
> Еще по секрету. Спондиллолистез, даже в более грубых проявлениях не болит. Или болит не так,не там и не этих случаях.
> Что конкретно? Не знаю. Потому что вся диагностика крутилась вокруг листеза, а не клиники.
> Что пока делать, когда не знаем что делать?
> ...


Доктор, безмерно Вам благодарна!! Спасибо

Доктор! Я вот сейчас подумала: у моего сына 8 лет год назад начался артрит колена. На данный момент диагноз у него: ЮРА. Может это и со мной связано? Может тоже пойти и сдать ревмапробы?


----------



## abelar (2 Фев 2017)

Развернутый анализ крови по направлению ревматолога (они спецы в гематологии) - верный ход.


----------



## Александра1981 (2 Фев 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> Развернутый анализ крови по направлению ревматолога ( они спецы в гематологии) - верный ход.


Спасибо!


----------



## Торопцев Д. А. (11 Фев 2017)

Добрый день! Иногда можно обойтись и без хирургического вмешательства. В Вашем случае обязательно нужна очная консультация. Я берусь за такие случаи, но надо Вас видеть. Смотреть неврологическую симптоматику, и на прием нужны самые свежие снимки!


----------



## Александра1981 (11 Фев 2017)

Торопцев Д. А. написал(а):


> Добрый день! Иногда можно обойтись и без хирургического вмешательства. В Вашем случае обязательно нужна очная консультация. Я берусь за такие случаи, но надо Вас видеть. Смотреть неврологическую симптоматику, и на прием нужны самые свежие снимки!


Спасибо, доктор!


----------



## vbl15 (11 Фев 2017)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Может тоже пойти и сдать ревмапробы?


А может прислушаться и сделать КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, подтвердить исторический характер спондилолистеза и выполнить операцию?


----------



## Александра1981 (11 Фев 2017)

vbl15 написал(а):


> А может прислушаться и сделать КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, подтвердить исторический характер спондилолистеза и выполнить операцию?


Я сдала анализы на ревматодный артрит, они отрицательные)). Скажите, пожалуйста, доктор, у меня в выписке после приема врача-нейрохирурга стоит диагноз: спондилолизный спондилолистез, а Вы и другие врачи говорите, что по этим снимкам не видно и нужно делать кт. Может мне был выставлен предположительный диагноз нашими врачами в городе? А если он спондилолизный, то операция неизбежна? Заранее спасибо огромное!


vbl15 написал(а):


> А может прислушаться и сделать КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, подтвердить исторический характер спондилолистеза и выполнить операцию?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (11 Фев 2017)

vbl15 написал(а):


> А может прислушаться и сделать КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника, подтвердить исторический характер спондилолистеза и выполнить операцию?


Он скорее всего спондилолизный, очень молодой человек, чтобы были другие причины. Показания к операции абсолютные.


----------



## Александра1981 (11 Фев 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Он скорее всего спондилолизный, очень молодой человек, чтобы были другие причины. Показания к операции абсолютные.


Спасибо!


----------



## vbl15 (12 Фев 2017)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Вы и другие врачи говорите, что по этим снимкам не видно .


Я этого не писал.  КТ необходимо для точной верификации, предоперационного планирования.


----------



## Александра1981 (12 Фев 2017)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Я этого не писал.  КТ необходимо для точной верификация, предоперационного планирования.


Спасибо!


----------



## АндрейПинчук (15 Фев 2017)

У меня такая же бяка как и у вас. И также при любой простуде и температуре сильно болит поясница в месте спондилолиза. Врядли у нас с вами одинаковые инфекции, вызывающие подобные симптомы...


----------



## Александра1981 (15 Фев 2017)

АндрейПинчук написал(а):


> У меня такая же бяка как и у вас. И также при любой простуде и температуре сильно болит поясница в месте спондилолиза. Врядли у нас с вами одинаковые инфекции, вызывающие подобные симптомы...


Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, а ноги Вас не беспокоят? И чем снимаете обострение? Как долго из него выходите?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (23 Фев 2017)

Снимки как-то не очень, особенно функциональные - плохо видно, не исключаю, что диск уже полностью "просел", заместился рубцовой тканью и дальнейшего прогрессирования не будет. Косвенно об этом говорит отсутствие прогрессирования спондилолистеза. Все зависит от вашего самочувствия. На самом деле многие люди со спондилолистезом прекрасно живут и обходятся без операции. Я бы отталкивался от того, как ваше состояние в целом. Сейчас с начала обострения прошло мало времени, все еще может прийти в норму. Тогда допустимо обойтись без операции. Если же боли затянутся, если обострения бывают часто и качество вашей жизни в целом страдает, если вы плохо выдерживаете вертикальное положение, физическую нагрузку, испытываете боли при ходьбе/беге/езде в транспорте - тогда надо решаться на операцию. Если выбирать хирургическое лечение, то на самом деле лучше сильно не затягивать. Полечитесь - подождите месяца два - три. 
По поводу блокад - эпидуральные прекрасно можно делать амбулаторно, как раз в вашей ситуации я бы попробовал


----------



## Александра1981 (23 Фев 2017)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Снимки как-то не очень, особенно функциональные - плохо видно, не исключаю, что диск уже полностью "просел", заместился рубцовой тканью и дальнейшего прогрессирования не будет. Косвенно об этом говорит отсутствие прогрессирования спондилолистеза. Все зависит от вашего самочувствия. На самом деле многие люди со спондилолистезом прекрасно живут и обходятся без операции. Я бы отталкивался от того, как ваше состояние в целом. Сейчас с начала обострения прошло мало времени, все еще может прийти в норму. Тогда допустимо обойтись без операции. Если же боли затянутся, если обострения бывают часто и качество вашей жизни в целом страдает, если вы плохо выдерживаете вертикальное положение, физическую нагрузку, испытываете боли при ходьбе/беге/езде в транспорте - тогда надо решаться на операцию. Если выбирать хирургическое лечение, то на самом деле лучше сильно не затягивать. Полечитесь - подождите месяца два - три.
> По поводу блокад - эпидуральные прекрасно можно делать амбулаторно, как раз в вашей ситуации я бы попробовал


Спасибо Вам большое, доктор! С праздником Вас!

Уважаемый доктор Евгений Черепанов! Промментируйте, пожалуйста, мою ЭНМГ. "Радикулопатия преимущественно моторных корешков L4 S1 с двух сторон, справа больше L4 L5, с развитием легкой демиелинизирующей моторной полинейропатии." Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (23 Фев 2017)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам большое, доктор! С праздником Вас!
> 
> Уважаемый доктор Евгений Черепанов! Промментируйте, пожалуйста, мою ЭНМГ. "Радикулопатия преимущественно моторных корешков L4 S1 с двух сторон, справа больше L4 L5, с развитием легкой демиелинизирующей моторной полинейропатии." Спасибо.


О пользе ЭНМГ в подобных ситуациях у меня очень скептическое мнение.


----------



## Александра1981 (23 Фев 2017)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> О пользе ЭНМГ в подобных ситуациях у меня очень скептическое мнение.


Поняла, спасибо)


----------



## Весёлый (30 Мар 2019)

@Александра1981, здравствуйте. Прочитал на страницах форума Ваше сообщение о повторной операции в связи с развившейся нестабильностью и смещения кейджа в позвоночный канал, а так же симптоматике до второй операции.
Хотел бы узнать: по итогам второй операции - как самочувствие, что изменилось и что осталось без изменений ?
Была ли кроме смещения кейджа и нестабильности в исследованиях обнаружена нестабильность самой конструкции (медиализации винтов, например), которая и привела к смещению межпозвонкового кейджа в позвоночный канал. И было ли при этом снижение высоты позвонков оперированного сегмента ?
Есть ли наличие смещения позвонков смежного уровня после первой операции ?
Сохраняются ли боли в КПС после второй операции ?
Был ли произведен перемонтаж самой конструкции при второй операции ?
Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Мар 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, здравствуйте! Кейдж сьехал в позвоночный канал на 7 мм. Развилась нестабильность. При операции поменяли Кейдж на большего размера. Нестабильности конструкции не было, ее трогать не стали. Смежные сегменты в порядке. На счёт кпс: я сейчас вообще не уверена, что это болел он. Также болит низ спины. Полтора месяца после операции не болели ступни, а потом заболели опять. Сидеть вроде стало легче, хотя через месяц после повторной операции снова возникло онемение и жжение при сидении, но постепенно прошло. Сейчас возникают кратковременные покалывания при сидении. Иногда ноги просто так без причины начинают полыхать огнем. В данный момент нахожусь в Новосибирске в ФЦН. Жду решения по поводу перемонтажа конструкции, так как мое состояние после повторной операции изменилось незначительно. Без тебантина с трудом встаю на ступни, они как будто зажаты в тисках.


----------



## Весёлый (30 Мар 2019)

@Александра1981, желаю удачи. С другой стороны, очень расстраивает, что стоит вопрос о третьей операции.
Не совсем мне понятно, к сожалению, почему на фоне нестабильности, при второй операции не стали делать перемонтаж конструкции или произвести усиление конструкции , как у Марины. 
Логически рассуждая, не сращение сегмента из-за проблем с кейджем через определенное время вызвало нестабильность в сегменте, которая постоянной микроподвижностью, скорее всего, расстабилизировала винты (я сильно сомневаюсь, что медиализации винтов не было после первой операции). И после замены кейджа микроподвижность осталась, снова мешая сращению.
К тому же нейропатия никуда не делась, как я понял. 
Будем надеяться на правильное решение нейрохирургов и положительный результат.


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Мар 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, спасибо большое! Очень хороший врач тоже удивился, почему мне не заменили винт, который косо стоит. Но сказал, что все-таки есть шанс, что срастётся. А про ощущения покалывания и жжения при сидении, сказал, что, вероятно, это микроподвижность.


----------



## Весёлый (30 Мар 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @Шура Балаганов, спасибо большое! Очень хороший врач тоже удивился, почему мне не заменили винт, который косо стоит. Но сказал, что все-таки есть шанс, что срастётся. А про ощущения покалывания и жжения при сидении, сказал, что, вероятно, это микроподвижность.


Вероятность сращения есть, конечно.
Мне думается, что целью второй операции было устранение смещения кейджа в позвоночный канал, чем был вызван повторный стеноз. А медиализацию винта, вероятно, посчитали не критичной, решив, что после замены кейджа возможно сращение.
А сколько прошло времени после второй операции ?

@Александра1981, Вы не интересовались в ФЦН у нейрохирурга о возможности варианта операции с имплантированием в оперированный сегмент аутокости, с удалением кейджа и конструкции ?
Там реабилитационный период дольше, зато всё своё...
Или предполагается перемонтаж через передний доступ с последующим удалением прежней конструкции сзади ?


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Мар 2019)

Я пока ничего не знаю, врачи на конференции, будут только в понедельник. Возможно, вообще ничего делать не будут.


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Вероятность сращения есть, конечно.
> Мне думается, что целью второй операции было устранение смещения кейджа в позвоночный канал, чем был вызван повторный стеноз. А медиализацию винта, вероятно, посчитали не критичной, решив, что после замены кейджа возможно сращение.
> А сколько прошло времени после второй операции ?


Прошло 4,5 месяца


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Мар 2019)

@Александра1981, боже, Александра, Вы так спокойно всем нуждающимся даёте советы и оказываете поддержку, а у самой полно проблем. Я от всей души желаю Вам стабилизировать состояние, если потребуется повторная операция, то чтобы она была крайняя и чтобы Вы быстрее вернулись к обычной жизни!!!


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Мар 2019)

@32Ольга, спасибо Вам огромное!


----------



## Александра1981 (2 Апр 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, @32Ольга, здравствуйте! Еду домой. Операция мне не показана. Кейдж уже схватился с позвонками, но сильная резорбция вокруг нижних винтов, на чем там все держится, врачи не знают, но оно держится. Стеноза нет, компрессии нет. Спросила на счёт этого злополучного жжения-сказали, это корешки так реагируют. Вообще, я узнала, что нейропатия может развиться и через год, и через два после операции. Это корешки так отвечают на оперативное вмешательство. А моя боль в спине-это все таки КПС. Сказали, нужно сидеть десять месяцев на больничном, так как риск повторной операции велик(такие листезы, как у меня, очень плохо срастаются).
Ощущения при сидении-результат микроподвижности. Кстати, мне делали миелографию! Ощущения во время ввода контраста ещё те!!! Голова начинает разрываться от боли,и уши закладывает, но это все продолжается минуту, не больше.
Врачи сказали, мы можем Вас прооперировать, но не факт, что потом вы будете улыбаться также, как сейчас. Решила я все таки подождать сращения. Вот такие дела.


----------



## 32Ольга (2 Апр 2019)

@Александра1981, Искренне рада, Александра, что врачи пришли к такому заключению, что операция не требуется и радует, что они честно говорят о послеоперационных осложнениях. Так что, БЕРЕГИТЕ себя, дайте уже там всему срастись и все будет отлично! Я не сомневаюсь! Мне ведь тоже на последнем МРТ написали ретролистез L5 на 3 мм. Грыжа конечно с 13 мм за год усохла до 5-6 мм, а вот позвонок из-за этого съехал. Очень расстроилась. Правда на приеме у Федора Петровича сказал, что это псевдолистез и не надо заморачиваться. А мне этого и надо было, потому что очень впечатлительная Психосоматика черт ее подери.


----------



## olga68 (2 Апр 2019)

@Александра1981, здравствуйте! Тоже очень рада за Вас, что хоть встало все на свои места в постановке диагноза. Все же молодцы врачи ФНЦ. Все подробно так об’яснили. Теперь нужно ждать, когда организм сам справится, ну и помогать ему, конечно лечением.
А кто из врачей проводил обследования и консультировал?


----------



## Александра1981 (2 Апр 2019)

@32Ольга, @olga68, девочки, спасибо большое! @olga68, Лопарев-лечащий врач, и Евсюков, я изначально с ним общалась, и он меня позвал в Новосибирск.


----------



## Весёлый (2 Апр 2019)

@Александра1981, я, на самом деле, рад, что не стали Вас опять оперировать.
По-крайней мере, проблемы с кейджем решены и есть динамика по сращению.
Что касается нижних винтов (резорбции) - нужно время. Да, микроподвижность. Но кейдж врастает и стабилен. Значит, конструкция держит. И это очень радует.
Жжение пройдет. У Марины прошло, у меня прошло. Естественно, корешки индивидуально будут реагировать на оперативное вмешательство.
НО! Стеноза нет! Компрессии нет! Значит, не будет нарастать неврологический дефицит.
Всё будет чики-пуки!

P.S. Я седня на работе (не повторять, опасно) два поддона по 300 кг. с канистрами тягал.
В корсете, естессвенно, но дрейфил жутко. Прокатило. 
Спина - ОК.
Икроножную мышцу потянул - еле хожу.
"Мы рождены, чтоб сказку сделать былью!"

Александра, ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙТЕ!!!


----------



## Александра1981 (3 Апр 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, спасибо Вам большое! И Вы огромный молодец!!!


----------



## Весёлый (19 Май 2019)

@Александра1981, здравствуйте. Зная про Ваши проблемы с КПС и имея у себя схожие после ТПФ, хотел бы поделиться новшеством из личного практического опыта. Недавно приобрёл себе электрический массажёр, вибрационного действия. Так же в нем есть функция инфракрасного прогрева, включаемая и отключаемая. Скорость частоты вибраций регулируется. Есть две насадки - гладкая и для точечного массажа (с выступами) Насадки из мягкого полимера, выполнены с формой изгиба для удобства прилегания. Длинная ручка съёмная, после ее снятия держать массажер можно за ремешок на корпусе механизма. Я пользуюсь им в течение 10 минут с каждой стороны от креста в местах, где мышцы подходят к кресту и выше, на уровне перехода поясничного отдела в крестцовый. Мне он здорово помогает снять боли и напряжение в мышцах. После его использования в местах массажа чувствуется приятное тепло и становится более свободно. Пока использовал без функции инфракрасного прогрева. Вообще, массажёр подходит не только для спины, но и для мышц рук и ног, шеи. Возможно, Вам поможет эта инфа. Не болейте.


----------



## Александра1981 (19 Май 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, здорово, спасибо большое, сейчас гляну. Вы настоящий друг!


----------

